# Let's See Your Aleph 3!



## donn_ (Mar 12, 2008)

This is becoming one of my favorite flashlight formats, and I'd like to see what else is out there.

Here's mine:

















Let's see yours!


----------



## Radio (Mar 12, 2008)

I know this sounds crazy but I love the Duracoated one!


----------



## skalomax (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. That's a lot of A3s.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Mar 12, 2008)

Radio said:


> I know this sounds crazy but I love the Duracoated one!



+1 on that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 12, 2008)

The "Duracoat" one I believe is from this batch here.

Nice set of A3's there.

I have a grey "rubbery" and it will never leave my collection. Pictured here with my sole remaining A3.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 13, 2008)

If "Duracoat" is the desert tan model, it came from one of Don's auctions. It's a little different, in that it doesn't have the clear rubber final coating.


----------



## jch79 (Mar 13, 2008)

I love me some Rubber A3 action!






Nice lights there, Donn!

:wave: john


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## Cuso (Mar 13, 2008)

I need one of this heads...


----------



## DFiorentino (Mar 22, 2008)

-DF


----------



## skalomax (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice A3s, DF!

Here's mine. (Thanks Dennis)


----------



## EricMack (Mar 28, 2008)

Viper - TB/Mac





Crappy MackShack photo

Deerhunter - Mirage_Man/Milky





MSax Photo


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone else's Duracoat turning tacky? I've got some pens covered in the stuff that have degraded and gotten to feeling like the back side of Scotch tape. Fortunately my Aleph hasn't yet but I was wondering about others out there.

-LT


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 29, 2008)

wow all of you have great Alephs!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## toby_pra (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh man these Alephs are outstanding!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

But what a head is the second standing from right?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 3, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> But what a head is the second standing from right?



It looks to be the same as the one in my pic above, first light on the left. I got mine from ArcMania with a Lux V in it. He called it a "Big PR" head and said it had more mass than the Aleph 3 so was good for dissipating heat like the Lux V generates. It uses the same 38mm reflector as the Aleph 3. I don't think there are that many out there.

-LT


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the informations!:wave:


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's mine:































bernie


----------



## schrenz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Bernie,
five different ones or clever Aleph-SF-Balrog lego pics ?


Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 3, 2008)

Just LEGO. Two heads ... one NAT and one slate.


----------



## thom (Apr 3, 2008)

LED Zeppelin said:


>




 the one on the right.....:shakehead


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW Bernie you like Lego?!Right?:twothumbs


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

toby_pra said:


> Oh man these Alephs are outstanding!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> But what a head is the second standing from right?



Toby, that's a TnC head, more info here. LT is right, there were not many produced, and it is compatible with the McR38.


----------



## schrenz (Apr 4, 2008)

Only one, but I like it :






Polished Aluminium, SSC P4 and Flupic V2.2

Best
Jens


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Jens!

Didnt know that you have such a nice Aleph....:devil:


----------



## schrenz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Toby,
and several others, but this is the A3 thread 

Best
Jens


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Jens!

i know, but its not so often you show your lights....


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 29, 2008)

*Lots of NICE lights here!!*
*Lets see more!!!*


Heres a few of mine. 
I have another in the mail too!

*Icarus Built- Tri-Cree/ Mcr17XR/ BB500*
*Built by me- Quad Seoul/ Mcr16s/ Shark*






*Aleph III-Surefire L2 Body-AMC 7135 Driver-SSC P7*


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2008)

My collection has changed a bit, and grown a bit:










There's a TB Ti in there now, and a couple of other additions. The bare head in the OP is on an extended holiday at Milky's Spa for Lights, having some work done. :naughty:


----------



## donn_ (Nov 4, 2008)

My bare aluminum Aleph 3 has grown!






Aleph 3 head with titanium bezel ring, and a Seoul GDuP light engine.

Leef 1x18650 C-Tail/E-Head body, Detonator extension and bare Z49 tailcap.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 4, 2008)

Heres one of mine (got two of them)






Heres a pic of the shiny bezel ring 







Waiting for the erin019/Shoppe Ti A3 heads now .... :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 7, 2008)

.


----------



## chipwillis (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## toby_pra (Dec 8, 2008)

just received from TB?


----------



## tx101 (Dec 8, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> .



I feel inadequate now 







:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 10, 2008)

Me too...


----------



## donn_ (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## chipwillis (Dec 12, 2008)

Donn nice A-3's. I have one now and love it. I need more................ Those heads match up nice. Congrats.


----------

